# THE REDS ARE RALLYING at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
September 20, 2018
*

*A PREMIER DESTINATION ON THE TEXAS COAST​*





The beautiful accommodations and great cuisine at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina are just a small part of a much greater equation. Situated on the shores of pristine San Antonio Bay, surrounded by mile upon mile of unspoiled natural landscape, Bay Flats Lodge enjoys a truly unique location along the Texas Gulf coast.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**SUNDAY - Sept 16th*
*Capt. Doug Russell* - Itâ€™s always fun spending time with the kids, especially when that time is spent out on the water while fishing. Thereâ€™s nothing that will bring a smile to your face more than seeing them follow your instructions while they catch one fish right after another. Today, the kids had it going on - releasing a lot of oversized fish, and talking trash the whole time! Between their sports and fishing. Iâ€™ve had a lot of fun with them the past couple days!






​
*MONDAY - Sept 17th*
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - The way the morning started out, I wasnâ€™t sure we were going to have any luck, whatsoever! It took a while, but we finally found them! My crew managed their two-man redfish limit after all!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Kirk and Mo, first time guests and long-time U.S. Army buddies, shared a well deserved day of camaraderie on the water. Both are helicopter pilots, with Kirk recently having retired and Mo in his 18th year, currently stationed at Ft. Hood. It was also Moâ€™s first trip to the saltwater, so everything was a first. They caught countless fish, lots being undersized, but also mixed in their limits of reds with two brutes right at 28â€, released several others, and kept five trout and five drum. It was a fun day on the water! Hope to see yâ€™all again real soon!






​
*TUESDAY - Sept 18th*
*Capt. Kevin Matula *- These guys had what it took to hang in there on this morningâ€™s short trip to win their small corporate tournament that was held today. Good job Chris and Allen! Your efforts paid off1

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Short day with my two-man group this morning, and they came up one short on their redfish. Tougher bite today for sure, but they still boxed a few solid fish to 25â€. Back after â€˜em again on Wednesday!

*WEDNESDAY - Sept 19th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Today the wind had freshwater scattered in all the places where we had caught fish yesterday, and it simply did not work. However, after receiving a tip from fellow Bay Flats Lodge guide Capt. Billy Freudensprung, we began a three-hour session of catching both small and keeper sized redfish. My three customers were very pleased with our teamwork, especially since theyâ€™re down here on a team building assignment! Way to go guys!






​
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - It was a fun day with Trent and Patrick. It was Trentâ€™s first time to fish in saltwater, and he caught his first-ever redfish and even had an oversized red. Patrick, on the other hand, needed no coaching on catching redfish - heâ€™s a true veteran at it! Hope we can do it again soon, guys!






​
*FISHING SEADRIFT AND PORT Oâ€™CONNOR​*



About halfway between the border of Texas and Louisiana and the border between Texas and Mexico lies a thriving, yet still relatively small, fishing community known as Seadrift and Port Oâ€™Connor, Texas. Legend has it that the townâ€™s experience with saltwater bay fishing dates back as far as the 1500â€™s when tribes of Karankawa Indians inhabited much of the coastal region of Texas between Galveston Island and Corpus Christi Bay.

Regardless of the heritage, Seadrift and Port Oâ€™Connor continue to produce some of the best coastal fishing offered anywhere along the shores of the Gulf of Mexico. Itâ€™s natural habitat provides saltwater anglers with a happy median between the deeper waters of Galveston Bay to the east in the upper portion of the Texas coast, and that of the extreme shallows of the Lower Laguna Madre down in the lower end of the stateâ€™s coastline.

View attachment 4351433​
Shorelines of thick marsh grass give way to mile upon mile of submerged shoal grass, widgeon grass, and turtle grass, all of which serve several different purposes along this unique slice of coastline. The abundance of these grasses enable quick filtering of silt and sediments in the West Matagorda Bay, Espiritu Santo Bay, and San Antonio Bay systems following high winds or stormy conditions, and this rapid clearing effect often allows for some of the greenest trout water anywhere along our Texas coast.

Secluded, shallow water lakes lined with duck willow and soft mud produce a year-round safe-haven for crustaceans, baitfish, and the ever-popular speckled trout, redfish, and flounder, and they also provide a promising escape from nagging winds for coastal anglers. All of this, in combination with the attraction of the famous history of trophy trout hunting amidst the vast shell of San Antonio Bay, helps make the Seadrift and Port Oâ€™Connor area a coastal fishing destination unlike all the rest. Next time youâ€™re wanting to experience some of the best bay fishing available anywhere, give the professionals at Bay Flats Lodge a call to arrange a fishing trip for you and your party that promises to meet your greatest expectations. Come and see for yourself all that the Seadrift and Port Oâ€™Connor area and Bay Flats Lodge have to offer. Youâ€™ll enjoy every bit of it!






​
*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*



Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Capt. Cooper Hartmann was our guide, and I will request him any time I come fishing! Thanks! - *Mike H. 9/18/17*

The Lodge staff was wonderful, as always! And, Capt. Cody Spencer is "The Man!" Period! - *Jason S. 9/17/18*

Capt. Perry Rankin is great! He put us right on the trout first thing in the morning, and we caught our limit. Then we went on to find the redfish, and caught our limit on them, as well. Perfect fishing experience! Thanks again Capt. Perry! - Allison W. *9/17/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 87F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Mostly cloudy with scattered thunderstorms mainly in the morning. High 87F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday 80 % Precip. / 0.22 in*
Thunderstorms in the morning will give way to mostly cloudy skies late. High 86F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Sunday 60 % Precip. / 0.14 in* 
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High near 85F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Monday 60 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Rain showers early with some sunshine later in the day. High 86F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected Thursday through Friday, with a more moderate flow over the Gulf waters during the evening and overnight hours. Isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms are expected through Friday as well, with the scattered activity expected during the daytime and early morning hours. Higher rain and thunderstorm chances are likely to continue through the weekend with weak to moderate south-southeasterly flow across area waters. The higher moisture will persist into the early part of next week resulting in continued daily rain and thunderstorm chances. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Making a difference together*

I tend to operate from the perspective everyone I meet is a good person. While we may differ when it comes to politics, religion, social conscience, lifestyle and any number of other concepts we all want the same things. We want to love and be loved. We want to be appreciated for what we do. We want to feel like we make a difference. One of things I get to do to help me in this area is talk to our guest about The Building Conservation Trust. We ask our customers to donate to help build, restore and maintain fishing habitat on the central Texas coast and Bay Flats Lodge matches their donation. Sometimes they give a lot. Weâ€™ve collected as much as $1000.00 dollars in one night. Many times itâ€™s a collection of small donations that still add up. One thing I tell every group is that there is no donation that is too small. First of all Bay flats Lodge matching the donation doubles whatever they give. Secondly, very few of us can make a difference by ourselves but together all of us can make a difference.

Last night this lesson was reinforced here at the lodge. A sizable group from Exxon Mobile hosted a fishing tournament with us. At the end of the day rather than handing out the cash prizes the entire group chose to donate that money to The Building Conservation Trust. It was a great gesture that makes me believe even more that by far the majority of people in this world are good folks.

Randy Brown
Bay Flats Lodge Manager


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)




----------

